# anyone worked/working for intel?



## Shaz (17 Jan 2006)

Considering Intel as an employer. I am tired of changing jobs and am looking for an employer for the rest of my working days. Would appreciated any comments on Intel as an employer.


----------



## kazbah (17 Jan 2006)

A friend of mine works in Naas and they sound like any major multinational employer nice benefits but lots of beaurocracy (sp?).  I guess it depends what your role would be.


----------



## dam099 (17 Jan 2006)

While I think they are probably here for at least the medium term depending on your age I would not bank on Intel as an employer for the rest of your working days. Of course they could be here for many decades to come but technology is always evolving (who knows whether microchips will still be made the same way in 20 years time?) and multinationals are not averse to moving to new locations if they prove more attractive. Already Intel have directed some recent expansion to other centres at Irelands expense and this could accelerate especially in light of the recent EU ruling on grant aid.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2006)

I would not bank on *any *employer for the rest of your working days in this day and age - unless you're a few years off retirement age!


----------



## mo3art (17 Jan 2006)

How does tough shift work suit you?  Every person I know who works for them finds the shift work the hardest part of the job.  Great benefits and salary but the shiftwork is a killer.

HTH


----------



## Gordanus (20 Jan 2006)

I used to work shifts and I loved it!  I was single then but when I started on the ol' 9 - 5, I couldn't figure out when people went to the bank, did shopping etc.  I was in shock at having to do these things at the busy times with everyone else.  Horses for courses.


----------



## dam099 (20 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I would not bank on *any *employer for the rest of your working days in this day and age - unless you're a few years off retirement age!


 
True, except maybe the Civil Service and even they could be at risk if there was a significant drop in tax revenues.


----------



## showmedmoney (22 Jan 2006)

I currently work there, spent 4 years 9-5 & the last 1 yr on shift, great place to work, money is good and the work is defo not back breaking, company currenty looks good for the next 5-7 yrs aleast in ireland


----------



## ColdEyes (25 Jan 2006)

No. You don't want to work in Intel.  I was Intel former employee as their motherboad application engr.  If you want to work there as engr, please prepare yourself to work ~15-18 hrs per day.
I worked with Lucent, Hewlett Packard & Motorola Inc. before.  I would say Intel has the worst working env among them.


----------



## TaureanDaggr (25 Jan 2006)

I currently work there too. I agree with Cold eyes, if you are going in at engineer level or even just 8-5, forget the social life. most people in those roles work 16 hour days and have to log on at weekends to keep on top of things, plus you dont get paid OT or even get comparable time in lieu either. If you're on shift its your best bet if you can stick nights. good pay and once your shift is over its over and you dont have to think about work until you have to go back. The other positions are life consuming because although they'll tell you to leave on time, they'll still expect th work to be done so you're faced with doig the job and working all hours or leaving on time and getting b#ll#oked. I'd go with the shifts if you have a choice. 16 and 17 hour days here are NOT an exaggeration. I kid you not.


----------



## casiopea (25 Jan 2006)

I worked for them and I hated it.

I need to say first though that it was my first job out of college and what you want from a job out of college is very different from what you want later in life.  That said, I wouldnt work for them now either (11 years later).  This is what I found.

- Very very american. I now work for a company where many employees complain about how american we've become but I really feel they need to experience intel.
- the shift workers seemed to be happier than the 9-5ers
- lots of overtime
- we (9-5ers) had to do a lot of unpaid overtime and quite frequently were working iwth the shift workers on the same project who were being paid (and quite fairly so as that was how they were hired) but this caused a lot of team issues.
- a real gopher environment of large open offices and people looking at their watches wondering why you're taking a half day when you are leaving at 5:30 (and my hours were  8 - 4:30)
- an environment where 7 people seemed to have been BCC'd on emails and if I was sending you an email its perfectly acceptable for me to copy to your manager and your managers manager on the most trivial of issues.
- an odd salary raise system based on some random normal distribution curve, again I wasnt a shift person but my contribution was only partly considered the rest was based on this curve. I didnt do too badly salary wise though.
- good canteen, gym, carpark facilities.
- honestly, unhappy people, who wanted to leave or couldnt leave.

In my opinion, unless you were offered a much craved position for an unbelievable salary I wouldnt consider them.

I hope this helps, please feel free to pm with any questions. As I said at the begininning I was only a graduate, but now many years later with a lot more experience I still wouldnt go back.


----------



## ColdEyes (25 Jan 2006)

Yes. We work an avg of 16 hrs per day, 7 days per wk, without any OT, without any social life.
We are not working on a single project at a time.  We work on 8-10 different projects at a time.
If you fail to deliver your projects on time, you ought to better shape up yourself during the R&R - your "after-math" sessions.
Please save yourself from this company.  Really.


----------



## evanne (25 Jan 2006)

I am also an ex employee and would echo the previous comments. We used to joke when people asked us where we worked. that we worked 'InHel'  Really really strange system in that your chances of success & promotion are based on peoples _perceptions_ of your work rather than the actual results!! Absolute dog eat dog culture. Constantly raising the bar and shifting the goalposts....In my current job I do have contact with people at all levels in Intel and I can honestly say I don't think any of them are happy. Its a typical case of golden handcuffs.
Check out this link before you make your decision  
The fact that this website is even in existence should make you think twice.


----------



## muzaway (25 Jan 2006)

My wife worked there for about 6 months last year and the experience came close to giving her a nervous breakdown. 

There was almost no relationship between the job she thought she had been hired to do and what she was asked to do once she started. 

She ended up working 14-16 hour days and achieving nothing due to the amount of meetings and red tape required to get anything done. When this was coupled with the amount of rules and procedures such as only walking on the right and not carrying hot coffee around etc. the whole thing just got her down. (there was even a 'Good Catch' programme in place whereby if you reported someone doing something highly dangerous like marching around with a cup of coffee you'd get rewarded a Good Catch)

In conversations with long term employees in there she got the impression that new people to the organisation often didn't last as they couldn't adjust to how regulated every aspect of ones working life is. In saying all that, the long-termers, who admitted being instituationalised, seemed to love the place.


----------



## quinno (25 Jan 2006)

Has anybody heard of the Organisation of Working Time Act, 1997. This limits employees hoirs to 48 hours per week, averaged over a 4 week period. There are also guidelines wrt bullying, etc.


----------

